# Swine Flu Jab



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wondered what everyone's thoughts are on the swine flu jab?  I've had my normal flu jab and was told I would be called for the Swine flu one in due course.  There still seems to be a lot of mixed opinions on this.  I suppose I will have it - what about everyone else?


----------



## Steff (Oct 22, 2009)

I was contacted by letter a fortnight ago and rang up my GPs i will be having the normal flu jab, but as yet i've heard nothing about when i get the swine flu jab i might ask on wednesday when i see nurse.Way i look at it i will take anything thats going to protect me despite my needle phobia I will take it.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to have it, I don't mind needles (lucky as I'm type 1!!) From what I've heard you have to have 2 jabs for the swine flu one - a couple of weeks apart I think.  I'm sure they will be in touch as and when!


----------



## Steff (Oct 22, 2009)

yes i just found this 

Will people get one or two doses?

It depends. There are two vaccines being used in the UK - one made by GlaxoSmithKline and another by a firm called Baxter.

People over the age of 10 given the GSK one will only need one dose - trials showed younger children needed two to get the right reaction from their developing immune systems.

Everyone getting the Baxter version, which at the moment is being held back for those who have egg allergies as the GSK jab is grown inside egg, will need two doses three weeks apart.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 22, 2009)

I have literally just had an email from our dr at Gt Ormond Street who is my god, and he says yes Jessica should get it due to her CHI (Congenitgal Hyperinsulinism - her real condition).   However he doesn't deal with the type 1 side of things which is why he only mentioned CHI. 

I am erring on yes.   I would never forgive myself if anything happened to Jessica.  She is not a normal type 1 and tends to down further when dealing with a hypo and down and down which is a nightmare.


----------



## aymes (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, I will have the swine flu jab. I think it's all about weighing up your own risk, as diabetic and asthmatic I'd rather have the jab than not.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 22, 2009)

After much deliberation yes I think I'll go see nursey to get it.

Didn't I hear that the test lot seemed to show good defense after the first dose? So not sure if two doses are still needed, probably are though.

I hope having regostered with new GP I don't get missed out!!


----------



## lynne51 (Oct 22, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> After much deliberation yes I think I'll go see nursey to get it.
> 
> Didn't I hear that the test lot seemed to show good defense after the first dose? So not sure if two doses are still needed, probably are though.
> 
> I hope having regostered with new GP I don't get missed out!!



Hi rossi i just read in the mail that we will only have to have one jab for the swine flu as it says it will give good protection. Cant say im sorry lol Lynne


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 22, 2009)

got my letter through today about swine flu jab and will be going next saturday. I had the normal jab today


----------



## Copepod (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll probably have swine flu vaccine, more because I don't want to risk infecting anyone else, including research volunteers at work and people I live with, rather than any concern for my own health, as I'm pretty confident about managing my blood sugars in case of infection. It's much easier for me to get to occupational health than GP surgery.


----------



## cazscot (Oct 22, 2009)

Had my first seasonal flu jab today since being recently diagnosed and was also given a jab for pneumonia as well.  Booked in for my Swine flu jab on the 9th of November.


----------



## twinnie (Oct 22, 2009)

havent had swinie flu one yet drs are going to phone me next week had the normal flu one hurt like hell but i was complaining to the dr at the time


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 23, 2009)

twinnie said:


> havent had swinie flu one yet drs are going to phone me next week had the normal flu one hurt like hell but i was complaining to the dr at the time



mine really hurt this year when it went in, but after a minute it was just the normal soreness,


----------



## Sugarmouse (Oct 23, 2009)

*Flu jabs*



Flutterby said:


> Just wondered what everyone's thoughts are on the swine flu jab?  I've had my normal flu jab and was told I would be called for the Swine flu one in due course.  There still seems to be a lot of mixed opinions on this.  I suppose I will have it - what about everyone else?



I had my normal flu jab yesterday evening in Dorset. I had no letter to remind me. The GP surgery had a flyer with times of flu jab clinics this month - and there was a queue coming out of the door! I enquired about the swine flu jab. Apparently where we live, the swine flu jab will be given by priority and I will be notified by letter. I think as a diabetic and as someone who lives with somebody else who also has a chronic condition and who works in the community, I would like the swine flu jab. Let's hope there is enough to go around! It seems that this week there seems to be a large rise in people who now have swine flu.

From Sugarmouse


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes I was watching the news last night and the figures for swine flu have jumped up again.  Seems the general consensus on here is a resounding "Yes" to the jab.  Hope they send for me soon, will be a relief to feel protected.  If I don't get a letter next week I will probably pop in and remind them!


----------



## Moamber (Oct 23, 2009)

*Swine flu*

Think I will have it too , don't fancy my chances if not 

I have Diabetes  Asthma  Chronic Kidneu failure and also had a stroke

Plus come off Metformin and totally rely on insulin now ...........

Hugs Mo xx


----------



## MartinX123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, looks like a lot of yes's. I was erring on the side of no for no good reason but I do think I will go get it done once I get my letter. I had the normal flu jab last week for the first time - ouchy!


----------



## Joe Worrall (Oct 23, 2009)

PLZ dont write if your not going to write about PUMPS PLZ


----------



## Moamber (Oct 23, 2009)

???
Hugs Mo xx


----------



## Viki (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbanana said:


> Wow, looks like a lot of yes's. I was erring on the side of no for no good reason but I do think I will go get it done once I get my letter. I had the normal flu jab last week for the first time - ouchy!



I was the same, but my GP nurse "strongly" advised it when i had my normal flu jab so ive got mine booked for week after next.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 23, 2009)

Joe Worrall said:


> PLZ dont write if your not going to write about PUMPS PLZ



eh??? This is about the swine flu jabs hun, not pumps

I think I'll have it, I'm too scared of it not too


----------



## Moamber (Oct 23, 2009)

After an appt with GP today, will def be having it . poss the week after next, he did say we will be informed 

Hubby has emphysemia sp. so we'll both be behaving it! 

Hugs Mo xx


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought about the swine flu jab and was keen on it.

The idea was a good one  'til I saw how far they stick the needles in on the news and then decided 'kin 'ell they ain't gonna shove a needle in that deep without it hurting so little old me is gonna be a coward and not have it.

Sorry peeps.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 24, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I thought about the swine flu jab and was keen on it.
> 
> The idea was a good one  'til I saw how far they stick the needles in on the news and then decided 'kin 'ell they ain't gonna shove a needle in that deep without it hurting so little old me is gonna be a coward and not have it.
> 
> Sorry peeps.



What !!  How deep.  I have a real problem with needles.   I can shove them in Jessica all day if necessary but when I need needles oo er, I'm not good.   

Is it the same as the normal flu jab?


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 24, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> What !!  How deep.  I have a real problem with needles.   I can shove them in Jessica all day if necessary but when I need needles oo er, I'm not good.
> 
> Is it the same as the normal flu jab?



I reckon it was a good inch Adrienne.

I think the needles are all the same type.


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2009)

well still i'll  have it i will just suggest the nurse gets ready to catch me when i faint


----------



## sweetsatin (Oct 24, 2009)

Me and Needles are alergic to each other....
Altho i suffer with Asthma its not that bad.... i never accept the dreaded flu jab....yuk....phobia


----------



## chezpez (Oct 26, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well still i'll  have it i will just suggest the nurse gets ready to catch me when i faint



Same here! lol


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought it was any deeper than the normal flu jab?  Mind you it does depend sometimes on who does it.  Had no probs with my normal flu one this year but sometimes they seem to hit the muscle or something - ouch!  I'm too scared not to have it, I mix with lots of young people who always seem to have some bug or virus!!  So better safe than sorry.


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

yup agreed


----------



## Copepod (Oct 27, 2009)

*some facts about vaccination injections*

If you're squeamish, this information might not help, but hope it helps people make informed decisions rather than scare anyone.
All vaccines currently are given intramuscularly - into the muscle; generally upper arm in adults. Needle (thicker and longer than insulin needle for subcutaneous injection, but not huge) only has to go about 1cm deep, unless you have lots of fat! As your muscle has very few nerve endings, even if it goes much deeper, it won't hurt more - it's passing through the skin that hurts. If you think you might faint, then tell the nurse first and lie down for the injection - it's far preferable all round than a smacked head etc.


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

ty copepod that did help me i will ask tomorrow to lie down me thinks.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about what the injection looked like on TV - it's probably a standard clip they show and not necessarily of the swine flu jab. I work in a  hospital, and it's always quite funny when the local news film stories there. They normally show a CT scanner and describe it as a "cancer treatment machine" or similar.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

good luck with jab tomorrow nikki can you all let us know how you got on , as i dont think any of us have had it yet


----------



## <3KaTiE<3 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if i should have the vaccine or not..i havent even desided if i should have the flu vac yet!! i've heard from a few people that after having the flu vac they have been ill and i dont want to end up ill, it always take my body 10 times longer to recover from anything then people i know who dont have diabetes and i dont know how id cope with being ill for 3-4 weeks!!! any advice? should i get both vaccinations done and take that risk??


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 30, 2009)

I was like you a wee while ago, however I took the plunge and had the seasonal flu jab a few weeks ago, didn't knock me at all, I was thinking if it did I would just never have it again, it's a hard one to call, but the last few times I've had flu (and I  don't mean "man flu") it has hit me pretty hard so if there was a chance I could not be so ill it was worth a go. Seeing as that went well I'm up for the oinkment jab too!

But you have a think and do what is best for you.

PS welcome aboard!


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

hi and welcome katie , can someone go with you ?, might ease your nerves abit id take copepods advice and maybe if you think you may faint or anything then before the jab ask if you can lie down


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi <3KaTiE<3, welcome to the forum I had the flu jab last year for the first time and it didn't really affect me. From what I've heard, getting the actual flu can be really horrible for people with diabetes, particularly if you are on insulin as you have to work out how to compensate for the high blood sugars without any help from your pancreas  So, I'd rather have the jab and risk feeling a little below par for a few days than teetering on the edge of DKA (having had that, I NEVER want it again!). My jab is on 14th November, haven't heard yet when the swine flu one is.

As Rossi says though, it has to be a personal decision.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2009)

*Swine Flu info in New Scientist*

Some interesting reading about swine flu here: http://www.newscientist.com/special/swine-flu-myths-that-could-endanger-your-life New Scientist is a respected science review journal / magazine, which carries well-researched articles.


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm due to get my seasonal jab tomorrow. Rang up to check that it was still on....fabulous surgery , and asked about the H1N1, and she said 'well you'll have to wait for your letter then, won't you?!'. Charming!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm due to get my seasonal jab tomorrow. Rang up to check that it was still on....fabulous surgery , and asked about the H1N1, and she said 'well you'll have to wait for your letter then, won't you?!'. Charming!



My seasonal jab is nearly a month later this year than last. Last year they sent me a letter and this year they rang me up - lucky I caught the call! They said that they hadn't received the swine flu vaccine yet.


----------



## aymes (Oct 30, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Some interesting reading about swine flu here: http://www.newscientist.com/special/swine-flu-myths-that-could-endanger-your-life New Scientist is a respected science review journal / magazine, which carries well-researched articles.



Thanks for the link, a really useful article, there's so much conflciting advice out there it's good to see a calm, well thought out piece.


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 30, 2009)

My surgery can quite often be useless as hell. Shouldn't complain too much though, because they were really great on my D-day. However, I know if I ever want to listen to some classic tunes whilst on hold, it's them I need to call!


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

Talking about timings when i had mine done wednesday the nurse said goodness me you had your last flu jab in feb we did you very late LOL


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good luck with jab tomorrow nikki can you all let us know how you got on , as i dont think any of us have had it yet



Thanks Steff, I'll let you know how it goes. I likely won't be around again until monday, so if you don't see me posting it's because I'm away in bournemouth (woo!), not because there is a problem with the jab


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

ok nikki pop in and say hi to my mother in law lol x


----------



## williammcd (Oct 31, 2009)

hi guys not been on for ages comp troubles lol

ive not had any notification about my yearly flu jab or the swine flu jab in fact my flu jab is 2 month over due gonna ring them on monday ,


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2009)

williammcd said:


> hi guys not been on for ages comp troubles lol
> 
> ive not had any notification about my yearly flu jab or the swine flu jab in fact my flu jab is 2 month over due gonna ring them on monday ,



Hi william, nice to see you back. I was almost on the verge of ringing my GP as I hadn't heard anything, then they rang me out of the blue - last year I got a letter. Definitely worth chasing up.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 31, 2009)

Went to collect a prescription yesterday and asked about the swine flu jab.  She looked a bit confused and said I think we will be writing out to people.  Reassuring - not!


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, here's my report on the matter, guys!

I went along for my seasonal flu jab this morning. Was fine, it really is just a scratch (and the needles is very small. Honestly, just look the other way and it's done). The doctor then asked me if I was wanting the H1N1 jab as well, because he could do it whilst I was here. So I had it, and the needle and whatnot is exactly the same as the seasonal flu jab. He told me that the worst you'd get is a slightly achey arm, and that as far as they knew it was only one shot, but gave me a little card marked down with which vaccine I'd had, in case advice changes.

Really not a huge problem at all, and I feel fine.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Well, here's my report on the matter, guys!
> 
> I went along for my seasonal flu jab this morning. Was fine, it really is just a scratch (and the needles is very small. Honestly, just look the other way and it's done). The doctor then asked me if I was wanting the H1N1 jab as well, because he could do it whilst I was here. So I had it, and the needle and whatnot is exactly the same as the seasonal flu jab. He told me that the worst you'd get is a slightly achey arm, and that as far as they knew it was only one shot, but gave me a little card marked down with which vaccine I'd had, in case advice changes.
> 
> Really not a huge problem at all, and I feel fine.



You've not developed an urge to go rootling around for truffles then? Phew!

Glad it went OK Becky - write it up on your blog, you've been neglecting it!


----------



## katie (Oct 31, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Thanks Steff, I'll let you know how it goes. I likely won't be around again until monday, so if you don't see me posting it's because I'm away in bournemouth (woo!), not because there is a problem with the jab



WOO! if you go out can i come please? haha


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm up for that jab too. Already had the seasonal flu jab. Now just got to wait for something from the GP to say that I can have the other. 

Apparently if you grow trotters they can't save your bacon though.

I've got my coat.


----------



## Steff (Oct 31, 2009)

ty sacred for that , sounds ok then to me


----------



## heliocentric (Nov 1, 2009)

Daft question maybe but I'm 42 and I don't think I've ever had any kind of flu. Is it worth me having either jab? I'm due my next review shortly and hoping my test will be within limits. Type 2 recently diagnosed btw.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't remember the exact year of birth when the cut off occurs, by I remember hearing that no-one born before, say 1958, had died from swine flu, presumably because they had already encountered some version the virus. So, that's quite a bit older than you, Heliocentric.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2009)

heliocentric said:


> Daft question maybe but I'm 42 and I don't think I've ever had any kind of flu. Is it worth me having either jab? I'm due my next review shortly and hoping my test will be within limits. Type 2 recently diagnosed btw.



I'm 51, and to my best recollection have never suffered flu. In fact, apart from the usual childhood infections like chicken pox, measles etc. I've never really been ill. But after diagnosis last year I decided to have the flu jab as the consequences of falling ill with diabetes would be far greater. If I was still my 'old self' I would have felt confident of fighting it off, now I'm thankful for the extra peace of mind the jab provides, so I'd say to go for it.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 1, 2009)

Was at the surgery on Friday for annual review - nurse checked and my practice are not getting the swine flu vaccines in until 9th November and are then planning a Saturday morning grand clinic on 14th November

Annual review went ok except for then nurse telling my my HbA1c was 12.5!  She looked at me most strangely when I said "No it is not - it is 5.3!"  She'd looked at my Hb result ..... things kind of went downhill from there in terms of her confidence in dealing with me!


----------



## Steff (Nov 1, 2009)

Flutterby said:


> Went to collect a prescription yesterday and asked about the swine flu jab.  She looked a bit confused and said I think we will be writing out to people.  Reassuring - not!



Sounds familer i said to mine ohh whats happening with swine flu, she said oohh we are still waiting i said will i be getting a call she said i dont think we are specially sending any letters you will just see it advertised


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 2, 2009)

My surgery is usually pretty good but I was disappointed with the seeming lack of knowledge about what's going on.  I must admit I'm getting a bit jumpy now and want the swine flu jab asap.  Every day they report increased numbers who are getting it and many ending up needing ITU beds.  I want my Jab!!!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 2, 2009)

well I didn't get it done in the end. clinic was 9-12 turned up before 9am and the queue was out the surgery round the car park, didn't want to wait as it was going to be over an hour. went back down today to see when the next clinic is, and the receptionist said that they ran out on saturday before the end of the clinic time and won't be able to get any more for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2009)

aww nikki and i waited for your report back hehe , well sacred had it and said it was about the same as normal flu jab


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 4, 2009)

It all seems a bit chaotic doesn't it.  Oh well, will ask everytime I'm in the surgery and hope eventually to get the jab!  Probably next Summer by the seem of things!


----------



## shiv (Nov 4, 2009)

i've never, ever had a letter from my surgery re: flu or swine flu jabs. think i will be making some phone calls.


----------



## Viki (Nov 4, 2009)

Got mine tomorrow - saw a friend in nhs who said it makes your arm achey but thats all.

So fingers crossed - i only ever get slightly swollen glands from normal flu jab (and a sore arm if i poke it!) so hoping to have similar response with this one too.


----------



## MartinX123 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have mine next Thursday. Was in this morning for blood tests and asked about it. Annoyingly our surgery has the type that you need 2 sessions of!!  Im kinda scared about having it but will do it.


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2009)

Starbanana said:


> I have mine next Thursday. Was in this morning for blood tests and asked about it. Annoyingly our surgery has the type that you need 2 sessions of!!  Im kinda scared about having it but will do it.



good luck star let us know how it goes x


----------



## MartinX123 (Nov 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good luck star let us know how it goes x



I will be back here as soon as it over dont worry!!


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 5, 2009)

*newly diagnosed T2*

I have recently been diagnosed Type 2 and i have already had my seasonal flu jab and will have the swine flu jab when it is offered to me.  I've been told to ring up the surgery in a couple of weeks time to see if they are in but yes i will have it.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine and Jessica's letters came today, with date for next Thursday.   Now I have a dilema.   Jessica has been off school all week with this nightmare cold, cough, feeling horrible thing.   There is a child in her class this week diagnosed with swine flu and now off.  

So do I now keep Jessica off for a second week until the vacination?   If she is not totally better ie cold not gone by Monday I can't send her back as she will be even more vulnerable to getting things.

I'm inclined to keep her off now we have the vaccination in sight and swine flu is in her class.   I've spoken the school who will speak to her form teacher.  I wanted to speak to the head but he is not around till Monday.  He would have told me what he thought.

Oh what to do.


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2009)

thats a very tough call if it was me id be inclinded to keep my son off , espeically like you say as J is not at her best she will be more susceptable to catching it, and the fact a child has swine flu in her class , its best not to take any risks where our childs health is at risk x


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the protection from the swine flu jab imediate? because I know with the regular seasonal one you aren't protected for 21 days. I didn't know that until this year where I had to sign a consent form and sign I'd read the information leaflet. My GP never normally gives any info leaflet, just stand in queue and get stabbed.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi

I've been told its a few days, don't know about 21 days.  I'll have to find out.


----------



## MCH (Nov 6, 2009)

Any chance they would bring her date forward a few days?


----------



## am64 (Nov 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> thats a very tough call if it was me id be inclinded to keep my son off , espeically like you say as J is not at her best she will be more susceptable to catching it, and the fact a child has swine flu in her class , its best not to take any risks where our childs health is at risk x



ive been keeping my son off for years  as he has brittle asthma that is seasonal ...If you look back at school since he started 11years ago its always the same time of year absent when his asthma triggers kick in...but he is always susceptible to bugs going around school ...i have had to battle EWO over this for years...this year broke hand...a visual ailment and im having no problem with his absense at all!!! ...do whats best for J .. and dont worry ..Justkeep all informed to situation as you are doing.
ps son had 60% attendance for last year (year10) and he is still the highest acheiver in year group for english lang and lit A* and gifted and talented for music....


----------



## Ellowyne (Nov 12, 2009)

*Another Worry?*

I'va had my seasonal Flu Jab 3 weeks ago now....Today I got a phone call from the surgery today asking me to come in on Monday to have the Swine Flu Jab...I am confused? I don't know if I should have it done or not? Has it been properly tested does anyone know?...Is it safe?

Just seems like there is alsways something with Diabetes, tests, jabs and more tests...so tiring


----------



## SamInnocent (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine's booked in on the 24th November. The only time I could get was at 1pm though - right in the middle of the working day!!! Never mind...

Had my seasonal one a few weeks back and yes, Ellowyne, you do need both as they're different strains of the flu virus.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2009)

Well we've been and done it.   We've just had the jabs.  Poor Jessica had one and needs another in three weeks !   For under 10's they give half the dose and then half later, that's in all clinics or doctors.

It was ok.   Tez, thanks for your help on this.  I decided to talk my way through the injection and it was fine, talked rubbish I do believe but they didn't mind.   I've had a bad bad day and been to the doctors today for 4 things starting off with bloods being taking, omigod another needle and she only went and missed the bloody vein..............  she got it next time though, phew and then to end the day with the pig jab.  Lovely.

I am now all swine flued protected, allegedly.

It was a syringe by the way not like the normal flu jabs.   The 'people' have put it in vials that are suitable for 10 people and it has to be used instantly.   So once they've opened the vial they have to draw up the right amount individually with a syringe with a very long but very thin needle on it and do that 10 times for 10 people or 20 kids!!!   

See look, I'm still in shock, I'm still rambling


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 13, 2009)

Finally got my appt for the 27th November.  Was talking to a woman at a hospital appt on Tues and suddenly she told me her son is really ill with swine flu and she'd been with him 2 days earlier!  I was really panicked and trying to edge away from her!!   Asked my dr yesterday and he said I should be ok as she didn't have symptoms herself.  In my opinion she shouldn't really have been sitting in the waiting area (she had accompanied a friend) I wouldn't have wanted to risk passing the germ to anyone if it had been me.


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Well we've been and done it.   We've just had the jabs.  Poor Jessica had one and needs another in three weeks !   For under 10's they give half the dose and then half later, that's in all clinics or doctors.
> 
> It was ok.   Tez, thanks for your help on this.  I decided to talk my way through the injection and it was fine, talked rubbish I do believe but they didn't mind.   I've had a bad bad day and been to the doctors today for 4 things starting off with bloods being taking, omigod another needle and she only went and missed the bloody vein..............  she got it next time though, phew and then to end the day with the pig jab.  Lovely.
> 
> ...



well done adrienne not so nice i guess for J , least we can say once we get it thats it we dnt need to go back . i still aint heard anything myself i might give it till the end of Nov and if i have heard nothing i will ring surgery


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> I'va had my seasonal Flu Jab 3 weeks ago now....Today I got a phone call from the surgery today asking me to come in on Monday to have the Swine Flu Jab...I am confused? I don't know if I should have it done or not? Has it been properly tested does anyone know?...Is it safe?
> 
> Just seems like there is alsways something with Diabetes, tests, jabs and more tests...so tiring



Hi Ellowynne, I think the consensus here is that it is better to have it done than get the real thing. I have my seasonal one tomorrow morning (just saying that hoping it will stick in my mind!)


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2009)

have you had swine flu jab yet Northener?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2009)

steff09 said:


> have you had swine flu yet Northener?



Not to my knowledge, and I'm hoping the jab will mean I don't!


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Not to my knowledge, and I'm hoping the jab will mean I don't!



so do we not need both then ? im confused the one your having 2morrow is the usual  flu jab yes


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes you do need both of them.

Your post asked if Northerner had had swine flu not the swine flu jab 

He hasn't had swine flu the illness.   He will need to have the swine flu jab and may already have done so.    The normal flu jab doesn't cover swine flu.  You will need both.


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2009)

ohh my god so it did im soo sorry


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Yes you do need both of them.
> 
> Your post asked if Northerner had had swine flu not the swine flu jab
> 
> He hasn't had swine flu the illness.   He will need to have the swine flu jab and may already have done so.    The normal flu jab doesn't cover swine flu.  You will need both.



Yes that's right - seasonal jab tomorrow, swine flu jab at some indeterminate time in the future, after November 18th...


----------



## MartinX123 (Nov 13, 2009)

I chickened out and cancelled mine. I will have it, just need to work myself up to it!!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 13, 2009)

Starbanana said:


> I chickened out and cancelled mine. I will have it, just need to work myself up to it!!



Is that because you think it might hurt?   It didn't.   With me it is a mental thing, I hate needles but it is sooooo much better than the normal flu jab.


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 13, 2009)

I had my regular flu jab last week, didnt hurt at all (until the achey arm set in for a few days - kids loved poking it and seeing my reaction LOL).

Not been offered the swine flu jab, they were going to leave my seasonal one til my next appointment, which isn't til December, but I asked for it there and then.  I wonder if they dont give the swine flu jab to those they think have had it?  Just they diagnosed two of my triplets with it over the phone (they had 40c temperatures, achey joints/headache/sleepy).  They were better in a few days so I'm certain it _wasn't_ swine flu.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 13, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I had my regular flu jab last week, didnt hurt at all (until the achey arm set in for a few days - kids loved poking it and seeing my reaction LOL).
> 
> Not been offered the swine flu jab, they were going to leave my seasonal one til my next appointment, which isn't til December, but I asked for it there and then.  I wonder if they dont give the swine flu jab to those they think have had it?  Just they diagnosed two of my triplets with it over the phone (they had 40c temperatures, achey joints/headache/sleepy).  They were better in a few days so I'm certain it _wasn't_ swine flu.



I would give them a ring Lisa.  You must be on the first lists and maybe some doctors are waiting for patients to ring them.  You are entitled to it so ask them.


----------



## Ellowyne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi again!...sorry, but I am feeling so anxious about this 

Some of you may know a little of my history and why  worry so over any medication or otherwise!....

Does anyone know, has this vaccination been properly tested and approved? I have read that it has just been rushed through? 

Also, following the 1976 programme of vaccination against swine influenza in the US, many people died or became paralyised...I do not wish to worry anyone else, however, we all should be aware of the risks....I am just so unsure what to do?...if I don't have it done I will probably worry if I have made the right decision?

Can anyone please offer any advice 



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-concern-neurologists-25-deaths-America.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi again!...sorry, but I am feeling so anxious about this
> 
> Some of you may know a little of my history and why  worry so over any medication or otherwise!....
> 
> ...



Hi Ellowyne, I'd suggest that you read this link, from the New Scientist magazine.

http://www.newscientist.com/special/swine-flu-myths-that-could-endanger-your-life

 I will be having the vaccine. I had my seasonal one this morning, and hope to have the swine flu one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 16, 2009)

Had my jab this morning. It hurt no more than the normal seasonal one - i.e. only a tiny scratch.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Had my jab this morning. It hurt no more than the normal seasonal one - i.e. only a tiny scratch.



excellent ty for letting us know , im still yet to hear , rang my unc who has t1 he aint heard either mind you.


----------



## Ellowyne (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all, 
After much hesitation and anxiety, I took the plunge and had my Swine Flu jab today!...Much the same as normal Flu Jab, probably just a little more scratchy but all ok


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi all,
> After much hesitation and anxiety, I took the plunge and had my Swine Flu jab today!...Much the same as normal Flu Jab, probably just a little more scratchy but all ok



Well done Ellowynne, I know you were very nervous about it, so good for you!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

WD ellowynne 

northe did you have your flu jab saturday?


----------



## Ellowyne (Nov 16, 2009)

Ooooh!...Thank you for the well done's! 

Yes, for such a scardy cat, I really am a brave Ellowyne, lol! 

P.S. My arm is aching tonight though!...I feel like Mike Tyson has punched me  Well, maybe it's not not that bad


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm off in the moaning to see my new quack, I guess I should ask him or her about the swine jab, as I'm slightly concerned I could be lost between changing surgeries! Has everyone heard already about when they can have theres yet? I've written it down on a list cos in the morning my memory is even more shocking!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

good luck at the quacks Rossi


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheers Steff, all went fine.

Got a script and she was happy to put down 400 test strips (woop woo!) but only 100 needles (not so woop woo) asked if I needed any lancet I said not for a year probably then she said her daughter was diabetic and changes her's about once a month! Also while I was there she said I could have my swine flu jab! Out of interest they have 10,500 patients and have only been given 500 doses of the vaccination, they have done 6months to 16 year olds in the at risk group first. Also they are holding back some pre bookables at the moment in case there is a swine flu epidemic! as back in was it spring? they had a lot of "business"!

Apparently I may have a sore arm for a few days and may get a temperature for a while, if so just take a couple of paracetomal!

All good


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

ohh happy days got jab as well rossi cant be bad, wow changed lancets once a month i was like that until i saw in here alot change more regular now i change twice a week


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

well unc just rang me he got his swine flu this morning , i said to him o/h was it letter or fone call he said neither i went to pick a script up seen a poster in the surgery window and next minute he was in getting jab


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 19, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I would give them a ring Lisa.  You must be on the first lists and maybe some doctors are waiting for patients to ring them.  You are entitled to it so ask them.



I got my letter yesterday, just got back from my retinal scan but will ring them later to book the appointment


----------



## williammcd (Nov 20, 2009)

got a phone call on tuesday from docs to go in for my flu jab as well as the swine flu jab, woke up on Wednesday feeling unwell got told today i have swine flu bummer lol


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2009)

im geting worried im the only 1 who aint heard


----------



## PhilT (Nov 20, 2009)

I had my seasonal flu jab back in September at my last diabetic clinic, and have been offered the swine flu jab but haven't had it as I'm not convinced that it has been tested enough, what with the government trying to get it rushed out before any other country.


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm booked in for 1st Dec for mine.  If any startling facts come to light in between I might change my mind, but from what I've gathered it's much of a muchness with the flu jab so presumably didnt need testing as much as a "new" vaccine would, if that's wrong though someone say and I'll research more before I go


----------



## twinnie (Nov 20, 2009)

got mine on wednesday morning


----------



## Einstein (Nov 20, 2009)

Had mine on Wednesday - HbA1C first with the nurse, jab a little later by my favourite GP, who advises me she's had hers - good enough for her, good enough for me. Didn't think to ask if it hurt


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2009)

went in for hbA bloods and got mine this morning swine flu in left arm bloods done in right i dare not drink water im full of holes lol, was fine until he put it in and blood squirted out oops!


----------



## Smit (Nov 23, 2009)

After been in and out of the hospital over the last month, finally fixed me wooo, i amj getting my swine flu jag on Saturday. I had to fight to get it as my doctors only had enough for 500 and were been rather sneaky about who was getting it.


----------



## aymes (Nov 23, 2009)

Booked in for Saturday. Actually felt a bit sorry for the receptionists today (my ones aren't too bad) all the letters went out on Friday so it seems today they were just taking the same phone call over and over again!

I'm meant to be going to a party straight after, does anyone who's had it know if they mention any rules about not drinking after it?


----------



## whitty (Nov 24, 2009)

Im having my swine flu jab on weds.Ive thought about it a lot with reading in the paper that some people who have had it experienced really bad side affects but decided to go ahead with it and maybe be ill for two days rather than two weeks.


----------



## Mand (Nov 24, 2009)

My son had swine flu jab last week. The jab was ok but his arm was sore and 'heavy' for a couple of days. By day three he was fine and has continued to be.


----------

